# Ohio River Bassin Blues



## Crankbait (Sep 8, 2004)

Alright Ohio River Bassin Guru's, every year from early July to early September I have all kinds of problems catching bass on the Ohio (mainly out of Tanners Creek).  I not looking for your secret honey holes just point me to what types of things to look for this time of year. I hear alot of guys say fish the main river and nearly as many say fish the tributaries. I know of certain very successful Salmoides Tournament anglers who say they fish way up in the creeks spring through fall, but I don't seem to have much success doing that. My most successful pattern envolves fishing for relased fish near boat ramps. I have tried the main river but if I catch 12 bass 10 of them are less than 6" long.  Any help with patterns or tactics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

Run Downstream 200 miles and head to the tailwaters of kentucky lake....This place sucks


----------

